

Cloud-based API for applying effects on images - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/cloud_based_api_for_applying_effects_on_images

======
nadavs
This blog post describes how to easily apply effects and filters on images
using Cloudinary's cloud-based API: hue, saturation, brightness, oil paint,
sepia and more. The post also explains how to apply multiple chained image
transformations simply by modifying an image URL. Ruby, PHP, Django and jQuery
sample code included.

